# what is the best cutting plotter



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

hello dear

i want ask about cutting plotter



I print on t-shirt 

so when I want print on non-white t shirt 

it will be squre photo

so i heared about cutting plotte

what is the best cutting plotter for small use 

I want cut just a4 paper

in my city it start at least 450 USD

so I want buy it online


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Yazeed,
Just go straight for a silhouette cameo. take some time to play with it, cutting scraps first to get used to it. and you will find it will do just about everything you need, up to landscape A4 width. (30cm)


----------



## Yazeed (Aug 31, 2015)

Dekzion said:


> Hi Yazeed,
> Just go straight for a silhouette cameo. take some time to play with it, cutting scraps first to get used to it. and you will find it will do just about everything you need, up to landscape A4 width. (30cm)



what about 
*Silhouette Portrait ?
*


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

i use a cameo and it does what it says on the tin, it's your choice really


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Dekzion said:


> i use a cameo and it does what it says on the tin, it's your choice really


+1 for the Silhouette Cameo. Great machine at a great price. Highly recommended 👍


----------



## Arns (Aug 14, 2015)

As I know any vinyl cutter will do the job for the price of Cameo you can get cheap 24" from ebay or under 200$ for 14"


----------



## CyrstalImage (Sep 29, 2015)

Try GCC i-craft cutter plotter.


----------

